

Ask HN: vpn or other encrypted proxies? - jmspring

It has been asked a couple of times, most recent w&#x2F; any content about a year ago.  I know I could set up a host on a remote provider and deal with it myself, but I&#x27;ve got enough other things on my plate.<p>Who do people use for a vpn service?<p>I&#x27;m looking for multiple termination points (US and Europe), suitable with ios and unix based machines.
======
samweinberg
Stay away from free VPNs.

Nearly every VPN service in this article is a good choice -
[http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-
anonymit...](http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-anonymity-
seriously-2013-edition-130302/).

I've personally used Mullvad and PrivateInternetAccess, both of which are on
the list and provide good service.

------
fexl
[http://www.rayservers.com/vpn](http://www.rayservers.com/vpn)

